# The fourth stage



## Vedaarya (Oct 25, 2016)

The third stage of my life lasted a few years. It was filled with grief over loss of my husband who was also my best friend, and hard voluntary work. It finished on a sunny spring day when I woke up and felt like doing something specifically for myself. I went shopping for clothes and splashed out.first time in years. The fourth stage started. I had to identify my needs and my wishes anew to live and not merely exist.And I've done it. I intend to celebrate life and wok hard and first steps have been made.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2016)

Good for you. I don't believe we should waste the last precious years doing things out of habit. This is the time to be true to ourselves and search out that which is most meaningful and satisfying to our own nature.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

That's wonderful that you have survived that third stage and are now thriving.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 25, 2016)

And how wonderful that the day comes when you know without a doubt you're ready for the next stage. So often we're told we must rush things that are painful, but again and again we learn there's a time for everything. I'm happy to hear that you're here to share how your fourth stage is going.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 25, 2016)

Vedaarya - Good for you!  I guess we just have to take it one little baby step at a time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2016)

Congratulations for making it to your fourth stage...hugs. :sunshine:


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks folks for your kind comments. From my experience, I can tell that the wound, which bereavement leaves, must heal completely to allow somebody deprived of the beloved normal life. How long it takes? I think, it depends on the individual and the kind of the relation with the deceased person. I'm grateful to my sons for being supportive and understanding, although I know, they worried about me. Now they seem relieved that their old mum is back. My husband will always be with me in my heart and thoughts and I know, he would approve of the decision I made for the sake of our children, granddaughters and myself. There is one thing that hurts. The people I had always supported and regarded close friends didn't show much support in those difficult for me times. They soon got impatient and discouraged by my sorrow. Seemingly the process took too long for them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Sorry about your friends and the lack of support, Vedaarya.  Most of us are very uncomfortable around grief and don't know what to say to people to help.  I never know what to say or do to help, but I think just being with the person and letting them talk is really what they need most.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 26, 2016)

You are absolutely right, Ameriscot. Sometimes a phone call from time to time would do.


----------



## Carla (Oct 26, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Thanks folks for your kind comments. From my experience, I can tell that the wound, which bereavement leaves, must heal completely to allow somebody deprived of the beloved normal life. How long it takes? I think, it depends on the individual and the kind of the relation with the deceased person. I'm grateful to my sons for being supportive and understanding, although I know, they worried about me. Now they seem relieved that their old mum is back. My husband will always be with me in my heart and thoughts and I know, he would approve of the decision I made for the sake of our children, granddaughters and myself. There is one thing that hurts. The people I had always supported and regarded close friends didn't show much support in those difficult for me times. They soon got impatient and discouraged by my sorrow. Seemingly the process took too long for them.




Grief takes as long as it takes, you can't rush it or push through it to appease friends or family. Some refer to that stage four as acceptance, which is when we are able to move forward with our lives. I'm not sure we ever get over it but we do get used to it. Glad things are improving for you and that your family has been supportive. Stay positive!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 27, 2016)

Thank you, Carla, for your kindness and understanding.                                                                                                                                                                                         Today I've been to the cemetery, where the graves of my late relatives and friends are, to tidy them for the All Saint's Day (November, the first), the day when all families come and decorate graves with flowers and light candles. As usual, I stopped at the grave of my late American friend, Bill Aylor, who came to my town as a Peace Corps volunteer in the early 1990s to teach English in schools.I got to know him at a social meeting at my Australian friend's for whom I worked as an interpreter at that time. Bill felt happy here and decided to settle down - first get married and get Polish citizenship. He was in his mid sixties then and suffered from high blood pressure and circulatory problems. Unfortunately, he died suddenly of stroke. He was mourn by his Polish friends and students who loved him and respected him. Every year, there are lots of candles on his grave.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 27, 2016)

In the 1990s, soon after the fall of communism, there were many teachers from most of English-speaking countries in Poland and I got to know most of those who came to my town.  Among them was an Australian from Perth, whose name was also Bill. I worked for him(interpreter) and we had close, friendly relations. He often visited me and my family. He was a nice, but rather a restless guy, who couldn't stay at a place or do the same thing for long, so after 8 years he got tired of teaching and left with his Polish wife for Australia He set up a successful cleaning business there and bought a vast renovated colonial-style house as he informed me in his emails and phone calls. He kept sending invitations but I kept postponing my visit until one day a sad news on his death came. He had been terminally ill for six months, which i didn't know. I always remember him around the first of November. He was a very good friend.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> In the 1990s, soon after the fall of communism, there were many teachers from most of English-speaking countries in Poland and I got to know most of those who came to my town.  Among them was an Australian from Perth, whose name was also Bill. I worked for him(interpreter) and we had close, friendly relations. He often visited me and my family. He was a nice, but rather a restless guy, who couldn't stay at a place or do the same thing for long, so after 8 years he got tired of teaching and left with his Polish wife for Australia He set up a successful cleaning business there and bought a vast renovated colonial-style house as he informed me in his emails and phone calls. He kept sending invitations but I kept postponing my visit until one day a sad news on his death came. He had been terminally ill for six months, which i didn't know. I always remember him around the first of November. He was a very good friend.



Very sad.  So sorry.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

That's a touching story, and what a nice way to remember him by sharing it with us.


----------



## Carla (Oct 27, 2016)

How nice of you to remember those friends who have touched your life. I believe we are much like a tapestry (fabric) woven together with friends and family that have influenced us in one way or another. I feel I learned a lot from my husband and he will always be a part of who I am today.

So you are an interpreter? That's impressive. Is Polish your first language? My grandparents were both Polish--my grandfather left there as a toddler. I remember them speaking the language around us when we were young. As you might imagine, we listened to a lot of Polkas when we visited them!

I do relate to your visit to the cemetery. I have several in a local cemetery as well. It used to make me very emotional but I am able to do it now with remembering fond memories from when they existed here on earth. It has taken a lot of time, but peace does find us.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 28, 2016)

So you have quite a lot of Polish blood in your veins, Carla, it's a nice surprise for me. Polish is my native language, but I spent a lot of time learning English with not bad results, I think. I worked as an interpreter for native English speaking teachers - I helped them communicate in different official and everyday situations.I also did some translations for scientific journals(did not like it - tiresome) before I retired, but my main occupation for over 25 years was teaching English, which I enjoyed .


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

Vedaarya, your English is perfect.  Not surprised you taught it.

There are quite a lot of Polish immigrants in Scotland, mostly in the service sector.  And they are always so friendly!  I hate what is going on here with Brexit and EU immigrants!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you, Ameriscot, though I think you're being too kind. I used to be good at standard British English, but now I tend to make mistakes, which I sometimes notice only after sending a post. What I also lack is colloquial English and I'm happy that I can learn so much of it reading different posts on this forum. At present, I'm busy writing a childhood memories novella for our Senior Pen Club - I've only joined it and have no literary achievements, so I must submit my work on the last day of November. If I'm successful, I'll put down the abstract on my diary thread. I've always liked trying new things, but if I don't fit there, I'll quit.
What concerns the situation after the brexit, I think, every communities have some groups of people, they are not proud of. But how far politicians move to achieve their goal is the second thing. Here in Poland, many mistakes were made in the period of transition after 1989 - deindustralization deprived many people of jobs. During the eight years of PO government little was done to reduce unemployment ad raise standard of living, so people were still leaving the country in search of better life. That's why the previous government got the red card from the nation. I only hope that the present plans for reindustralization will be a success.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 2, 2016)

Since colder days coming, my cat has been playing nasty jokes on me. I've already missed or was late for a few appointments and it's getting on my nerves. Its' always the same - before leaving the house, I always check if the cat is in (he was raised at my son's in the city centre and isn't used to staying  outside for long) and if he isn't I start calling and looking for him everywhere until he reluctantly leaves his warm hiding place. He really is inventive in finding such places. On warm days, when the French window leading to the patio is open all day long, he goes to and fro whenever he wants, but now he only takes short walks, but so frequently, that I get confused and don't remember whether I've already let him in or not.. Yesterday evening, I thought the cat was in a new hiding place, so I left him food and went to bed. However, I kept waking up so often that got up and went to fetch myself a glass of water when I heard loud miaowing. I looked out through the window and so flashing eyes of my scared cat. I let him in. The cat did look offended.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Thank you, Ameriscot, though I think you're being too kind. I used to be good at standard British English, but now I tend to make mistakes, which I sometimes notice only after sending a post. What I also lack is colloquial English and I'm happy that I can learn so much of it reading different posts on this forum. At present, I'm busy writing a childhood memories novella for our Senior Pen Club - I've only joined it and have no literary achievements, so I must submit my work on the last day of November. If I'm successful, I'll put down the abstract on my diary thread. I've always liked trying new things, but if I don't fit there, I'll quit.
> What concerns the situation after the brexit, I think, every communities have some groups of people, they are not proud of. But how far politicians move to achieve their goal is the second thing. Here in Poland, many mistakes were made in the period of transition after 1989 - deindustralization deprived many people of jobs. During the eight years of PO government little was done to reduce unemployment ad raise standard of living, so people were still leaving the country in search of better life. That's why the previous government got the red card from the nation. I only hope that the present plans for reindustralization will be a success.



I didn't move to the UK until I was 48 (marriage) and was surprised to learn just how different English is here.  I had to make a lot of changes.  Not the same, of course, as changing from a completely different language to English, but a change.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I didn't move to the UK until I was 48  (marriage) and was surprised to learn just how different English is  here.  I had to make a lot of changes.  Not the same, of course, as  changing from a completely different language to English, but a  change.



In the course of learning English, students are taught the basic  lexical differences between Brit.English and Am.English. There are also  some pronunciation differences, but as I heard from an American teacher,  it's a a bit of a communication problem for people living in different  parts of the USA as well. After all, it's a huge country. Did you ever  experience something like that living in your fatherland, Ameriscot?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> In the course of learning English, students are taught the basic  lexical differences between Brit.English and Am.English. There are also  some pronunciation differences, but as I heard from an American teacher,  it's a a bit of a communication problem for people living in different  parts of the USA as well. After all, it's a huge country. Did you ever  experience something like that living in your fatherland, Ameriscot?



I lived in 4 states but only noticed a big difference when I moved from Michigan to Tennessee. Different terms and of course a very different accent.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 2, 2016)

Vedaarya, if you have the time I would love to read your thoughts of the changeover from Communism. Has your life changed for the better? History books are fine but I prefer personal experiences.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Mitchezz,
 I've been thinking what to say because it's not possible to explain the  situation in a few sentences, so I'll  stick to your direct question -  Yes, I'm happy to live in a free and democratic country (the Soviet  Union army left in the early 1990s). I've got my passport at home and can  go away whenever I want to. I can set up my own business. These are the  basic differences between now and what it was like before the changes  in 1989. However, the adaptation to the new situation was not easy for everybody. Enterprising and educated people could more easily adjust  themselves to the economic freedom than workers dependant only  on their jobs in a factory.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 3, 2016)

And I forgot one important difference - there was no something like  unemployment in the previous political system, which now forces people,  mainly young, to look for a job somewhere else. The transition of the  economy from communist into capitalist was rapid (something like  revolution) and I share the opinion of the political and economic  experts who say that many mistakes were made then. Some people benefited  unfairly (their riches sprang out overnight) from the changes while  lives of others were shattered by rapid, not always right   deindustralization.The weakest and most vulnerable could not find  themselves in the new situation. That's why some, " lost generation"  people still do not  approve of those changes. "Lost generation" - they were the people who lost their jobs through closure of factories or mines and felt too old or unable to learn new qualifications.
Mitchezz, if you still have any questions -  go ahead.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 3, 2016)

Childhood memories 1
I remember nothing of the first four years of my life, which I do not  regret. They must have been even bleaker than the next year when I  neared to five. Such kids little understand what is going on, but can  unmistakeably sense the true atmosphere around them, which was not good  because the 1950s was bad time. Adults in the family whispered to one  another and exchanged worried looks.It made me feel insecure. Grandma,  who told her grandchildren the most beautiful fairy tales while in charge of us, cried  or said prayers when left alone.I watched her secretly and was scared.  Mum told me, that she badly missed her beloved, oldest son, my uncle  Joe, who still hadn't returned from the war. I was angry with that uncle  Joe for not coming back and making grandma cry. Many years after the end of the war, people, who were kept  in the soviet camps in Siberia, sometimes returned home. My family tried every possibility to learn of Joe's whereabouts, but all in vain. Slowly, they started losing  hope, but  the more they doubted, the more my grandma prayed.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you Vedaarya. I'm interested in how your daily life changed but I'm keen to hear any of your stories....I guess I'm just plain nosy!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 4, 2016)

Childhood memories 2
Uncle Joe turned up on a warm, April day. He was  standing at the gate and looking at his mother, snoozing under a big apple tree. My siblings and me stopped plying hide and seek  and were watching that strange, thin man in a shabby coat and shabby  bag around his arm. The man eventually opened the gate and stepped into  the garden. My sister hurriedly woke up grandma, who opened her eyes and was  peering, as if through fog, at the approaching man. Suddenly, she got out of the chair, on  her own, which she hardly ever managed to do  those days due to  arthritis.She was hobbling faster and faster towards the stranger until his arms closed around her frail body. We stood around them, watching the scene in confusion - we had seen the photo of uncle Joe and he did not look like that old man at all.
Uncle Joe was a student at the university in Krakow when the World War II began on the first Sept.1939. He enlisted and was staying with his troops close to the eastern border of the country(they gathered there for redeployment) when they were attacked and imprisoned by the Soviet army on the 17 September (Ribbentrop-Molotow Pact) Officers were sent Katyn, where they were murdered and soldiers to camps in Siberia. Uncle Joe spent 18 years in this unholy land.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 4, 2016)

mitchezz said:


> Vedaarya, if you have the time I would love to read your thoughts of the changeover from Communism. Has your life changed for the better? History books are fine but I prefer personal experiences.



The change of a career made the biggest difference in my life. Earlier I taught on a little scale, Russian was the second language and English teachers were not in demand - only some secondary schools taught English as a third language - now English is the second L. in all schools.
 Political and economic freedom, democracy, no queues outside shops, which have variety of products and good job are the things that really matter for me.
Standard of living was much lower before the changes and in the 1980s there were shortages of almost everything - having to stand in a queue every day was such a waste of time.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 5, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> The change of a career made the biggest difference in my life. Earlier I taught on a little scale, Russian was the second language and English teachers were not in demand - only some secondary schools taught English as a third language - now English is the second L. in all schools.
> Political and economic freedom, democracy, no queues outside shops, which have variety of products and good job are the things that really matter for me.
> Standard of living was much lower before the changes and in the 1980s there were shortages of almost everything - having to stand in a queue every day was such a waste of time.



My daily life did not change much after 1989.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Before 1989 I lived in an appartment, used Polish make appliances (often very good and long-lived), drove Fiat 126, (which has caught Tom Hanks' attention recently). Now, I live in a house( not because of the changes), use mainly imported industrial goods ( many Polish firms were closed). The infrastructure has been improved thanks to EU funds and the whole country looks much better now.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 5, 2016)

Childhood memories 3
There was hardly any telephone in the vicinity then, but the news on Joe's return spread with lightning speed and, by the evening, the house was full of relatives and friends who wanted to welcome him. Joe was their hero that night. Nobody, but me, wanted to tell him off for showing up so late and letting grandma cry. Eventually, I mustered all my courage and went up to him, but before I managed to open my mouth, he grabbed me and lifted high in the air. I looked down into his dark, oldish face and said nothing.
Uncle Joe came home very ill, he suffered from tuberculosis and kept coughing all nights. Soon, he was taken to hospital where he was cured for six months.When he was released, I did not recognise him. He was still tall and thin, but his face was much younger and brighter. He was forty then. Soon after, he married a nurse who was looking after him in hospital and they lived happil till old age.
Uncle' s returning home changed a lot, grandma stopped crying, although whispering over children's heads did not cease. Much later I learnt that the political situation had been very tense, communist security service kept arresting people for their anti-communist and anti-soviet actions or attitude. Some were beaten to death, among them was my mother's cousin.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 6, 2016)

Childhood memories 4
The 1960s was not so harsh time as the previous decade.The best example of this are students' protests against soviet dominance which were suppressed without victims. 
 For me, they were school years, quite happy time, because I had a lot of friends who knew how to have fun. We spent time talking, exchanging opinions on books, playing sports, hiking in the mountains and, sometimes, sailing on the nearby lake with befriended owner of the "Omega" boat.  Most of us were wearing second hand clothes, usually after our elder siblings or cousins,but we did not care at that time. At the end of the 1960s we became more fashion conscious and got crazy about colorful mini skirts and dresses, but we could wear them only after school. The late 1960s was also time of growing up problems and it was good to have somebody close to share them.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 7, 2016)

Through decades 1
The 1970's began with tragic brutality in suppressing the shipyard worker's strike, which cost over 80 lives.The workers protested against low wages and constant rises of food prices.To prevent further unrest and appease the situation, there were changes of the First Secretary. The shop shelves got full, even luxury products  appeared there, so we had the chance to "taste the West". However, the new government indebted heavily the country and it took the next two decades to pay back the loan. But people, ignorant of this, were happy about the improved living conditions.
For me, it was time of the first adult life challanges, successes and also some failures. I studied, worked  and enjoyed myself. I fell in love, started family and my first son was born. I feel those were the best years of my life. But why...I don't know myself, maybe it was the music..or love.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 8, 2016)

The life in the 1980s was very hard. To destroy Solidarity, the regime introduced martial law. Thousands of opposition activists were jailed without charges, over 100 were killed. Food products were rationed, people had to queue for hours to get their share. Those who had retired relatives, willing and able to queue in every weather for them, were better off. My parents helped me a lot in this matter. My parents-in law, who had a farm, gave us fresh vegetables, eggs and milk products for our children. Everybody tried something to survive.  People who had gardens, grew vegetables, pigs or chicken in them. Churches collected food and clothes for the poor. Fortunately, in 1989, the regime failed in crushing the opposition and was forced to negotiations. The semi-free elections, which followed The Round Table Talks, began the time of big changes.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm finding this very interesting Vedaarya, thank you. I well remember following Solidarity on the news at the time. Some very brave people. I think the Pope visited and offered his support?


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 9, 2016)

Mitchezz, your knowledge of my country's recent history is a nice surprise to me. It's quite unusual unless you are a historian.
You're right, Pope John Paul II visited his homeland in the 80s (1983, 1987) and his role in abolishing communism was crucial.His words "Do not be afraid", gave strength  not only to the opposition, but also to ordinary people who were to  suffer the hardship, but against the regime plans and wishes, never  turned their backs on Solidarity. The real heroes of those times, for  me, are unnamed people who suffered most and even sacrificed their life for the cause.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 10, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Mitchezz, your knowledge of my country's recent history is a nice surprise to me. It's quite unusual unless you are a historian.
> You're right, Pope John Paul II visited his homeland in the 80s (1983, 1987) and his role in abolishing communism was crucial.His words "Do not be afraid", gave strength  not only to the opposition, but also to ordinary people who were to  suffer the hardship, but against the regime plans and wishes, never  turned their backs on Solidarity. The real heroes of those times, for  me, are unnamed people who suffered most and even sacrificed their life for the cause.



Well Vedaarya my major at Uni was History. I'm particularly interested in Oral History as it's becoming more and more obvious that media and official histories are not always reliable.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 10, 2016)

You' re right Mitchezz. Media often show things from one point of view, I see it reading articles on lack of democracy in Poland in some foreign newspapers. They shouldn't worry, though - the democracy in Poland is OK!. The only problem is the total opposition, which rouses all their allies to help get rid of democratically elected government, because they can't accept their own failure. The present government has greater support among people than three major opposition parties together and it speaks for itself.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 11, 2016)

Leonard Cohen is dead. This news has saddened me, and I' sure, not only me but also thousands of his fans who remember his concerts here in Poland in the 80's and his words from the stage "I support your struggle". His last visit to his father's land was in 2005 and I was lucky to get a ticket for the concert, which was unforgettable. R.I.P.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 19, 2016)

Through decades3
The transition in the 1990s was a very time - the raging hyperinflation, low wages and high unemployment, Some people got discouraged, but the majority suffered and hoped for better time, which gradually came. It was also interesting time, and for me, full of new challanges. I worked hard long hours as did my husband - our sons entered higher education schools and only after their graduating, getting jobs and settling down, could we slow down and realise our big dream - a little house with a garden on an inherited land in the suburbs. Life seemed in bright colours, alas, life is not a fairy tale. At the beginning of this decade, my husband lost his battle against cancer. I am alone now, but not lonely, he still lives through my children and grandchildren, and in the good energy that surrounds me, which gave me strength to recover and find  new meaning in my new life.


----------



## Susie (Nov 19, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Childhood memories 2
> Uncle Joe turned up on a warm, April day. He was  standing at the gate and looking at his mother, snoozing under a big apple tree. My siblings and me stopped plying hide and seek  and were watching that strange, thin man in a shabby coat and shabby  bag around his arm. The man eventually opened the gate and stepped into  the garden. My sister hurriedly woke up grandma, who opened her eyes and was  peering, as if through fog, at the approaching man. Suddenly, she got out of the chair, on  her own, which she hardly ever managed to do  those days due to  arthritis.She was hobbling faster and faster towards the stranger until his arms closed around her frail body. We stood around them, watching the scene in confusion - we had seen the photo of uncle Joe and he did not look like that old man at all.
> Uncle Joe was a student at the university in Krakow when the World War II began on the first Sept.1939. He enlisted and was staying with his troops close to the eastern border of the country(they gathered there for redeployment) when they were attacked and imprisoned by the Soviet army on the 17 September (Ribbentrop-Molotow Pact) Officers were sent Katyn, where they were murdered and soldiers to camps in Siberia. Uncle Joe spent 18 years in this unholy land.


Poor Uncle Joe-18 yrs. in that hell hole.
Our 16 year old neighbor, the baker's son, was dragged off and never heard from again! (N. Ge.)


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you for your sympathy, Susie. As a child, I happened, not once, to overhear horrifying stories of the survivors of gulag - but at least they survived, the overhelming majority did not.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 24, 2016)

Krakow has been the most frequently visited town by me since the birth of my second granddaughter. 

St. Mary's Church (built: XIV, XV cent.)  part of Cloth Hall (origins in XIII, rebuilt a few times, the present form since 1879)


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 24, 2016)

The Cloth Hall in the Main Market - Krakow, Poland


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 24, 2016)

Krakow The Wawel Castle by night. The Vistula River view.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 24, 2016)

Krakow The Wawel castle - The Vistula River view.
The thought that it's been here for nearly a thousand years( not quite in the present form) after so much turmoil of wars is comforting.
Krakow was the capital city from 1038 to 1795 and the Castle was the home to kings and also the centre of political and cultural life.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)

Yagiellonian University, founded by king Kazimierz III the Great in 1364, is one of the oldest universities in the world. (Rebuilt and renovated over time)

After getting his diploma, my elder son settled down in Krakow, and soon, his younger brother followed his footsteps. Now, my closest family lives there, and while visiting them, I always take the opportunity to visit my favourite places in this magical city.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)

(Modeled after Krakow's prehistoric Mounds,) Kościuszko Mound was erected by Krakowians between 1820-1823 in commemoration of the Polish (and also American) military hero Tadeusz Kościuszko.The mound also contains the soil from the battlefields where Kościuszko fought - from America's battlefields as well. It is 32m high 333m above sea level, and on sunny days you can enjoy great view not only of Krakow, but even of the Tatra Mountains as well from its top
Unfortunately, I've never had enough time to go up and see everything, but it's still on my list....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 26, 2016)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Beautiful pics!


Thank you, Shalimar. I've learned to put the pics from the net so far. I'm still struggling with my own photos, hope to succeed soon. Earlier, my husband or sons did computer things for me, but I'm learning......


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 26, 2016)

I love the sense of history. I live in a young country, we don't have buildings of such antiquity.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 26, 2016)

Many European cities are proud of their tangible man-made examples of history, but Canada has something that crowded, old Europe lacks - vast land of unspoilt beauty, nature wonders and breathtaking sights. I watched some documentaries on Canada nature and was fascinated.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 26, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


>



I love this picture.  The paths make the mound look a little like a Christmas tree draped in a garland.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you, Nancy. The mound really resembles Christmas tree, I'm glad you like it and also glad that the picture of this cute goat will stay in my thread.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 26, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Many European cities are proud of their tangible man-made examples of history, but Canada has something that crowded, old Europe lacks - vast land of unspoilt beauty, nature wonders and breathtaking sights. I watched some documentaries on Canada nature and was fascinated.


Thank you. I live on southern  Vancouver Island, wildlife abounds, particularly in rural areas. I have been fortunate enough to travel north  to Tofino in order to watch the Orca whales frolic in the sea. Breathtaking. The Aboriginal people call them Blackfish.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 27, 2016)

I've googled Vancouver Island and  it looks like one of the best places to live (unless one loves hustle and bustle of big cities). What I like most about it is the mild climate, ecological and geological (mountains!) variety, and fish abounds - I love fresh fish. When younger, I was keen on water sports...and the facilities for doing them are great there - that is, at least, what I've learned from "Dr Google"...?.
 I've always been interested in old cultures, especially those living in harmony with nature - have learnt a lot about life of Aborigines in Australia, and native people of Tibet. Now, I keep native people of America and central Asia on my "must read about" list.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 28, 2016)

Mount Kościuszko (2228m a.s.l.), the highest mountain in Australia, resembles a bit Krakow's Kosciuszko Mound...?

Polish explorer, count E.Strzelecki, was the first to summit the peak and selflessly (could have used his own name) named it after the hero of the independence wars both in Poland and America.
Climbing this mountain have always been my dream, and dreams come true if one really wants it, so who knows....I've heard even determined disabled people go up there.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 28, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Mount Kościuszko (2228m a.s.l.), the highest mountain in Australia, resembles a bit Krakow's Kosciuszko Mound...?
> 
> Polish explorer, count E.Strzelecki, was the first to summit the peak and selflessly (could have used his own name) named it after the hero of the independence wars both in Poland and America.
> Climbing this mountain have always been my dream, and dreams come true if one really wants it, so who knows....I've heard even determined disabled people go up there.


Beautiful! Follow your dream!


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 29, 2016)

Tom Hanks' photo with Fiat 126p Maluch was meant as a joke, but in the 80s it was a great achievement to be able to buy it in Poland, although it was made here in my town. The Maluch I owned was exactly the same colour as in the photo and the funny thing about it - the wheel was on right, and before other drivers got used to it, called it ghost- driver car. 
I even remember being followed by the police for some time, and the moment I feared they would stop me for something I'd done wrong, they overtook me and smiling went on. Perhaps they had had reports on such a freak car but had not believed them earlier.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 30, 2016)

From IMAGES

A new Polish sports car ARRINERA HUSSARYA is according to an expert, Anthony Reid, quick, stable and predictable, perfect for amateur drivers - you just jump in and go quickly straight away.
Our second car was kind of a sports car, Honda Civic Hatchback, and  it took me quite a time to get used to not pressing the gas pedal as hard as I did with my Fiat. Luckily, the car park was usually empty when I was leaving it, so no damage was ever done. My sons still joke, that all the neighbours had been driving out of it in a great hurry so as to manage to leave it before I get behind the wheel, but I simply refuse to believe it.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 1, 2016)

There's nothing to boast of, I was rather a poor driver, although I never had any collision. I only lacked experience - we shared one car between us and, as my husband had to supervise a few construction sites in town and beyond it, I only used the car when he worked on projects at home and at weekends. At that time we lived in the town centre and I mostly relied on public transport, which luckily, has always been pretty good, so it wasn't a problem. I gave up driving altogether a few years ago - with the heavy traffic as it is now and my lack of confidence behind the wheel, the collision-free record wouldn't be easy to retain.layful:


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> A new Polish sports car ARRINERA HUSSARYA is according to an expert, Anthony Reid, quick, stable and predictable, perfect for amateur drivers - you just jump in and go quickly straight away.



Wow! Beautiful.  Are you saying you own/owned one of those as your primary car? 



Vedaarya said:


> ....Our second car was kind of a sports car, Honda Civic Hatchback.



I had a 1980 Honda Civic Hatchback 5-speed. Nice little car. I really liked it. Also liked the fact you could reach over top and wash the roof without using a stepstool.  Ha!


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 1, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Wow! Beautiful.  Are you saying you own/owned one of those as your primary car?
> No, Nancy, I couldn't have afforded such a car, besides, Hussarya's prototype was produced only in 2011 as a race car and the road traffic GT version will be available next year. My primary car was Fiat 126p and if you look at the picture at the end of the previous page, you'll see it doesn't resemble Hussarya at all, but I loved it most of all the cars we owned.    I'm sorry I've made it complicated - I should have put the address of the page I took the picture from (now I've edited and made a note "From images" at least) - I'm still learning to handle forums
> 
> I had a 1980 Honda Civic Hatchback 5-speed. Nice little car. I really liked it. Also liked the fact you could reach over top and wash the roof without using a stepstool.  Ha!


Yes, it was nice to go in it, but I preferred to be driven to driving it myself - I tended to go over speed limits, and found it hard to park sometimes because of the low suspension.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 1, 2016)

Sorry, Nancy. I've made a mess of the previous post:apologetic: Again!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 1, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Sorry, Nancy. I've made a mess of the previous post:apologetic: Again!!!



No I understood it.  It was my fault.  Missed the post about your Fiat because my screen flipped to a new page just after it.  You are doing just fine, Vedaarya.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you, Nancy.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 2, 2016)

From Images-google.pl
Clint Jones, a former American ski jumper, is currently an American ski jumpers team Director. 

The  ski jumps season was opened last Friday in Finland, tomorrow is the  second round in Klingenthal, Germany. I always look forward to these  events, especially to tomorrow's jumps as the qualifications were won by  Polish top jumper, Kamil Stoch.  I'm a keen fan of this winter sport. I never jumped  myself, but like most kids in my area I used to ski quite well. I had  to give up at thirty after serious ankle contusion.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2016)

You are a brave woman to ski.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 3, 2016)

Polish team: Maciej Kot, Piotr Zyla, Dawid Kubacki. Kamil Stoch

I'm overjoyed - Polish ski jumps team won today's competition!!  The second was Germany, the third Austria. The longest jump -  (140m) Maciej Kot, Poland


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 3, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> No I understood it.  It was my fault.  Missed the post about your Fiat because my screen flipped to a new page just after it.  You are doing just fine, Vedaarya.



Nancy, here it is the most popular winter sport, even some 60+ women still do it. When winter isn't cold and snowy enough, and they can afford it, many skiers go to the Alps (Austria, France, Italy).
When you start at early age, only a serious injury can stop you, the thrill of it is worth the effort.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> Polish team: Maciej Kot, Piotr Zyla, Dawid Kubacki. Kamil Stoch
> 
> I'm overjoyed - Polish ski jumps team won today's competition!!  The second was Germany, the third Austria. The longest jump -  (140m) Maciej Kot, Poland


Congratulations!


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 4, 2016)

ByTadeusz Mieczyński -http://galeria.skijumping

Canadian jumper, MackenzieBoyd-Cloves - the best result 135m - quite good
The winner: Domen Prevc, Slowenia - 141m

Thank you, Shalimar.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 6, 2016)

Vedaarya breaks free.    -       to be cont.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 12, 2016)

Lillehammer, Norway

"My boys" the best again: Kamil Stoch - the winner,  Maciek Kot - the second,   Marcus Eisenbichler, Germany - the third.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

35 years ago, this criminal, gen. W. Jaruzelski, introduced martial law in my country. Luckily, he'll probably be post-mortem deprived of the general rank.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

This criminal, gen. W. Jaruzelski introduced martial law in my country 35 years ago. Luckily, he'll be post-mortem deprived of the general rank.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

Everybody might have been arrested for anything and anywhere. About 100 people were killed, thousands arrested without charges.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

Gatherings were dispersed this way.....or...


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

.........or that way.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

lebioda.files.wordpress.com


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

Tanks in the streets was nothing unusual.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 13, 2016)

Thousands people took part in today's marches in honour of martial law victims.


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 16, 2016)

35 years ago communist criminals sent tanks and security forces with gun machines against protesting miners - nine young people lost their lives,twenty three got severely wounded.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh, Vedaarya, thank you for sharing this with us. How horrendous to live under such fear and oppression. I applaud the courage and tenacity of the Polish people. Salut! Magnifique!


----------



## Vedaarya (Dec 19, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Oh, Vedaarya, thank you for sharing this with us. How horrendous to live under such fear and oppression. I applaud the courage and tenacity of the Polish people. Salut! Magnifique!



Thank you very much, dear Shalimar.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 7, 2017)

https://ocdn.eu/pulscms-transforms/...2ZlN2YwYWM1MmVkYzAxMGQ3MDk3OGU4NGJlLnBuZwDCAA
Foto:EPA/Christian Bruna/PAP

The winner of the 2016/2017 FOUR SKI JUMP TOURNAMENT, Kamil Stoch, acknowledged that he owes his success to his beloved wife as well as to his fans.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 17, 2017)

Wisla, which hosted 16/17 World Ski Jumps Tournament last weekend is a picturesque mountain resort with many attractions all year round. It's not far from the place where I live and I always try to go there when the tournament takes place to cheer and applaud and be a part of that happy and colourful crowd of spectators. However, some assignments kept me at home and did not allow me to go there this year.






   ski jump, Wisla


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2017)

What a lovely couple!


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 17, 2017)

My favourite, Kamil Stoch, was the best both, on Saturday and Sunday in Wisla. I wish I had been there!!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2017)

You can see the joy on his face!


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 17, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> You can see the joy on his face!



Yes, he is happy, especially as his last year's performance was below both his expectations and his ability.
BTW, Shalimar, it seems to me, you've got interested in ski jumps a bit,


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 20, 2017)

image:i.szalas                  Bialka Tatrzańska - a mountainous resort ( not far from the place where I live}

A tiresome period of hard work is behind me, and  now, I'm looking forward to some relaxation in the mountainous.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2017)

Vedaarya said:


> Yes, he is happy, especially as his last year's performance was below both his expectations and his ability.
> BTW, Shalimar, it seems to me, you've got interested in ski jumps a bit,


I did! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 20, 2017)

Vedaarya said:


> image:i.szalas                  Bialka Tatrzańska - a mountainous resort ( not far from the place where I live}
> 
> A tiresome period of hard work is behind me, and  now, I'm looking forward to some relaxation in the mountainous.


It looks so fairy tale like, and pristine. Gorgeous mountain resort hideaway.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 31, 2017)

Zakopane, known as the winter capital of Poland hosted the SKI JUMPS TOURNAMENT last weekend.


----------



## Vedaarya (Jan 31, 2017)

"My boys" won on Saturday.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Vedaarya (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking back on my life, I've been constantly asking myself the same question - "Are there ANGELS?, and the answer came instantly - "Yes, there must be ANGELS if I am still well and alive".There happened in my life the events that each of them could have ceased or changed irreversibly the path of my life. To be cont.


----------



## Vedaarya (Feb 3, 2017)

Episode1  It happened in the early 1970s just after my graduating from the secondary school. I was going to my friends, living in a village situated about 30 km from my town, with whom I wanted to spend the weekend. I took an evening train but being not experienced enough in travelling, I didn't check the local buses to the village beforehand. As it happened, all the buses were gone by the time my train appeared at the station. I didn't know what to do. I didn't  know the route to the village and needless say, I wouldn't have been brave enough to go there alone. Standing in a dimly lit square  near the train station, I had a feeling I see strange shadows lurking from the corners of every house around me and I was stiff scared. I knew I was in a big trouble. Suddenly, a human silhouette appeared from somewhere and my angel walked with me all that way to the house where my friends lived.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 3, 2017)

Vedaarya said:


> Episode1  It happened in the early 1970s just after my graduating from the secondary school. I was going to my friends, living in a village situated about 30 km from my town, with whom I wanted to spend the weekend. I took an evening train but being not experienced enough in travelling, I didn't check the local buses to the village beforehand. As it happened, all the buses were gone by the time my train appeared at the station. I didn't know what to do. I didn't  know the route to the village and needless say, I wouldn't have been brave enough to go there alone. Standing in a dimly lit square  near the train station, I had a feeling I see strange shadows lurking from the corners of every house around me and I was stiff scared. I knew I was in a big trouble. Suddenly, a human silhouette appeared from somewhere and my angel walked with me all that way to the house where my friends lived.


Very cool.


----------



## Vedaarya (Feb 4, 2017)

Skiing was my favourite winter sport until the accident which might have ceased my life or left me severely disabled and dependant on others for the rest of my life. I've given skiing up, and now I try to be more reasonable and careful woman so as not to keep my guardian angels alerted too much to constant actions.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2017)

I am very glad you recovered Vedaarya.


----------



## Vedaarya (Apr 24, 2017)

I wrote an important message but it was removed by the administrator. Why do such things happen here?


----------

